# Duh!



## ironman123 (Aug 3, 2020)

I am sure Corona Virus has won out over S.W.A.T. this year.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes, Ray, it got cancelled about a month ago. It sucks we don't get to hang out my friend!


----------

